# Azoo anti ammonia rock



## rajnathr (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi
Can anybody tell how this anti ammonia rocks are to be used in fresh water aquarium.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm not familiar with this product but I am also not a fan of products that mask a potential problem. This product seems like it would only be a bandaid over a bigger problem. I would prefer regular tank maintenance/water changes to maintain a healthy tank/water params.

Just my two cents.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

reminds me of this 

EcoBio-Block EcoBio-Stone - Aquarium Cloudy Water Fix and Beneficial Bacteria for Aquarium from petco.com

Seems to just be a temp fix, an attempt to get out of water changes and such. I find them to be a gimmick and nothing will take away your normal water changes.


----------

